# Wired2Fish and Garmin Marine Giveaway!!!



## fender66 (May 6, 2014)

What a GREAT giveaway...AGAIN, from our friends and TinBoat Sponsor *Wired2Fish* along with Garmin!!!

Right after the 2014 Bassmaster Classic we were invited to attend the Garmin press junket at Lake Guntersville. Spending time with Bill Dance, Dion Hibdon, Scott Martin and Brent Chapman of their pro staff was awesome but the best part of the trip was seeing how far Garmin has come with their new marine technology with DownVü and SideVü and CHIRP sonar units. Instead of sending a single frequency CHIRP sends a continuous sweep of frequencies from low to high and interprets them individually on their return. What that means is CHIRP sonar creates a clearer and higher resolution image.

We were very impressed with both the clarity and preloaded lake information they have available. The nearly photographic view of the sonar eliminates clutter and supports both Minn Kota and Motorguide trolling motor transducers as well.

The folks at Garmin want you to have a chance to experience the new GPSMAP 840xs, with an 8″ display. They have also included a GVC 10 black box so you can have both DownVü and SideVü technology. One sweet unit and retails for around $2000.00. One winner.

This giveaway ends May 29, 2014. One entry per person please. Good luck!

Garmin GPSMAP 840xs Giveaway
Enter below for your chance to win an 8" Keyed Chartplotter/Sonar Combo with a GCV™ 10 black box sonar from Garmin.


https://www.wired2fish.com/garmin-gpsmap-840xs-giveaway/


----------



## Keystone (May 6, 2014)

WOW! What a nice unit that is! I'm in.


----------



## Jim (May 6, 2014)

:shock: 

If I was to win one, this is the one I want to win. :beer:

You are crazy if you do not enter this one. 

[-o< the winner is a Tinboats member!


----------



## huntinfool (May 6, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## jethro (May 6, 2014)

This would look very nice on my boat!! [-o< [-o<


----------



## surfman (May 7, 2014)

In!


----------



## ctwashburn (May 10, 2014)

I am in


----------



## heff (May 12, 2014)

in


----------



## rusty503 (May 12, 2014)

In


----------



## bnt5 (May 13, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## mangelcc (May 14, 2014)

Not sure if I can but would like to be in.


----------



## fender66 (May 14, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352300#p352300 said:


> mangelcc » less than a minute ago[/url]"]Not sure if I can but would like to be in.



Of course you can....click the link and sign up. :mrgreen:


----------



## ctwashburn (May 15, 2014)

I am in


----------



## SquiggyFreud (May 21, 2014)

In Please [-o< !!!


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2014)

Winning the 840 XS and Black Box is:

Jeff Hawkinson, Richfield, MN.


TinBoats member?


----------



## fender66 (Jun 2, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354202#p354202 said:


> Jim » 30 May 2014, 19:06[/url]"]Winning the 840 XS and Black Box is:
> 
> Jeff Hawkinson, Richfield, MN.
> 
> ...



Dang....not me and not even close!


----------

